# Cold backed? Symptoms, signs and causes?



## Lill (5 March 2008)

Please


----------



## Ani (5 March 2008)

they can show sensitivity to touch, back dropping when saddle put on especially if you tighten the girth to much too soon and when mounting sometimes horse feels like it is going to collapse as you get on, some times they zip off or hump when you first get on. There was an article in one of the mags a while ago that said the majority of cold backed horses are later found to have kissing spines. The horses i've had dealings with in the past you had to put the saddle on and leave the horse to get used to it then tighten it bit by bit, and when mounting try to mount on the move, once you gett going they are usually fine. wouldn't but a cold backed horse though!!


----------



## bugsysmum (5 March 2008)

My old TB was cold-backed and varied with his "symptoms" from going into a blind panic and broncing as soon as he felt the girth being done up, to a mild hunching occasionally when he was in full work.
He went from the blind panic (he once went face first into the stable wall!), I had to do the girth up as much as possible so it wasn't too much for him but wouldn't let the saddle slip, and then run out of the stable, broncing was usually all four feet off the floor completely with his back hunched right up, needing someone holding while I got on and letting me get hold of something with a "ready steady go" and letting go, to being a bit humpy when being tacked up, then ok to get on, with broncing after 10 seconds or so.   Then he went to ok in walk, broncing in trot, eventually saving the broncs for canter, and after six years, we got to elem affiliated BD!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i had his back checked, vet, teeth and everything I could think of in this time.  Tried varieties of numnahs, gel pads, saddles, different riding techniques, feed, exercise blankets, you name it. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  But at the end of the day, he needed regular consistent work in a correct outline, giving his muscles as much chance as possible to develop correctly.  He also needed time to trust me (hate to think what had happened to him before I got him) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and a lot of sensitivity whilst being ridden.  Lastly, he would go for seven days off only - if it was even an hour into the eighth day, he would start with it again until he was worked regularly again.  And in the end, he did get over it and he didn't do it any more, although of it was really windy / cold I had to be a little careful. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Good luck - if you can put up with it and keep quietly working through it, the rewards are still there underneath!


----------



## Lill (5 March 2008)

Hmm see i'm not absolutely sure thats what it is, Blue doesn't do everything mentioned above.

Recently when you first get on him (not from the floor from fence/mounting block) and you can walk him around fine for few mins, if you then ask for trot he goes all humpy on his back and feels like he is going to bronc and sticks his head down.

But then (usually) he will cough 3 or 4 times and he is generally ok after that, if not if you push him on in the trot he is ok.

Just wondering what it was?

Nothing has changed tackwise, i used a new saddle on him twice before deciding it didn't fit properly and went back to my normal one?







Help?


----------



## Ani (5 March 2008)

Sounds like he could just be feeling a bit tight or maybe fresh (trying it on) our older horses walk and trot ok but a bit tight then have a good buck in canter and are always fine after that, it loosens them up. watch that cough though.


----------



## Lill (5 March 2008)

I think the cough is from the dusty hay they've got in the field.  They all seem to be a bit like it at the moment.  Cough 3 or 4 times and then not again until next time they are ridden?

Hmm maybe bit fresh, think he is quite fit at the moment.  Just a bit odd for him really to be like that.  Feels like his bum is 17hh and his front is 14hh when he does it!


----------



## vieshot (5 March 2008)

Mine does this when fed hay. Hes fine on haylage. He sounds like hes just having to cough the crap out of him so he can get more oxygen in while hes working. Feed him haylage


----------



## SanchoDulci (21 March 2009)

Hi Lill, I am having exactly same symtoms you have had, lifting of rump and coughing once or twice, he fine in walk but as soon as I ask for trot it happens. Have found if I lounge first it can help a bit. Do you or anyone else have any ideas why it might be happening and what can do to help situation. I have changed over to an treeless saddle, that seems to be helping a bit.


----------

